# wg/working kennel recommendations



## fergie (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi again to everyone on here...

As I've said, I'm looking to begin corresponding with a few potential breeders regarding my potential pup down the line. I've gotten some good advice from people on the board, but thought I would ask more about what is best. I'm not looking for a dog right away, probably in a couple of years time once my husband and I are done our schooling and have the means to house and properly care for our GSD, but I do want to contact breeders and talk about their dogs. My dog would be primarily a companion, but also potentially one I could do Schutzhund with. I am a novice. I have a particular interest in WG and working line kennels, and am not confining my search to Canada alone. If anyone knows of any kennels with a good reputation for longevity,health screening and temperament, I'd love to hear about it. There are so many kennels to choose from, and it's easy to fall for flashy images and big promises... I'd rather hear from people in the know. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Where are you in Canada again? I love my boy from Jody Potter in Marion NY. I know of an Iron vd Wolfen litter on the ground right now in Albany NY with at least males available. 

If you are in the Ontario area, you could PM Liz and ask her about clubs where you could watch the dogs and meet some handlers and breeders.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/43329-elisabeth_00117.html


----------



## fergie (Dec 26, 2014)

Darn...I live in Saskatchewan (prairies- west) but am not above corresponding with a breeder to learn more about their dogs. We're hoping to get a dog in about two years from now. Both of us are finishing school etc. and want to make sure our schedules can accommodate a pup or young dog....but I'd love to start talking to someone now and learn as much as I can...thanks!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Some nice working line kennels around your area:
staatsmacht Serious dogs though - would need to do something 
vom Patiala German Shepherds | Breeder of Working-line German Shepherds In CA
unlimitedgsd.com Newer breeder but uses Ajay's stock from Patiala
http://www.witmertyson.com
http://www.schraderhausk9.com/
http://www.germanshepherdpets.net


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Check out Vom Banach as well if you are going to cross the border. And remember I am in Calgary if you decide to drive and need a stop over. I have done it for others, both purchased pups and rescue transports.


----------



## fergie (Dec 26, 2014)

Thank you! I will take a closer look at all of the kennels that have been suggested on here so far...I really appreciate it. My future dog's health and temperament are so important to me, and I am very glad to be part of this forum. If anyone else wants to add kennels to the list, feel free to do so.


----------



## fergie (Dec 26, 2014)

Sabis mom said:


> Check out Vom Banach as well if you are going to cross the border. And remember I am in Calgary if you decide to drive and need a stop over. I have done it for others, both purchased pups and rescue transports.


Thanks again for the suggestion...will keep in touch...beautiful dogs and great site. I will do some more reading tonight I think.


----------



## fergie (Dec 26, 2014)

qbchottu said:


> Some nice working line kennels around your area:
> staatsmacht Serious dogs though - would need to do something
> vom Patiala German Shepherds | Breeder of Working-line German Shepherds In CA
> unlimitedgsd.com Newer breeder but uses Ajay's stock from Patiala
> ...



Thanks so much! Will take a closer look at these...


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

If you are looking in the PNW, I would also check out von Grunheide. Several people I trust speak very highly of Suzanne. 

http://www.vongrunheideshepherds.com/index.html


----------



## fergie (Dec 26, 2014)

Thank you...you are the second person to suggest her kennel to me. I will check it out for sure...


----------



## roym01 (Jul 21, 2014)

www.committedtocanine.com

Niagara Falls, Ontario location. This is the second recommendation for this kennel I have offered today. I feel a little hesitant about recommending as I am a novice dog owner with little breeder investigation experience, but my research brought me to this kennel and I feel I have made the right choice. Check out the website and pay special attention to Yevhen. Makes me proud to know he is the father of my pup. Go Team Canada!


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

This is the kennel I'm getting my next dog from, I've had nothing but good experience with them so far. Both of the kennel partners are very approachable and knowledgeable. And of course their dogs are lovely.
Adlerhimmel German Shepherds For Sale - German Shepherds for Sale | Working Line German Shepherds | Adlerhimmel K9


----------



## fergie (Dec 26, 2014)

Cschmidt88 said:


> This is the kennel I'm getting my next dog from, I've had nothing but good experience with them so far. Both of the kennel partners are very approachable and knowledgeable. And of course their dogs are lovely.
> Adlerhimmel German Shepherds For Sale - German Shepherds for Sale | Working Line German Shepherds | Adlerhimmel K9



Thank you so much...beautiful dogs, and nice website too! I have a good shortlist of kennels thanks to everyone...will take a closer look, for sure.


----------



## fergie (Dec 26, 2014)

roym01 said:


> www.committedtocanine.com
> 
> Niagara Falls, Ontario location. This is the second recommendation for this kennel I have offered today. I feel a little hesitant about recommending as I am a novice dog owner with little breeder investigation experience, but my research brought me to this kennel and I feel I have made the right choice. Check out the website and pay special attention to Yevhen. Makes me proud to know he is the father of my pup. Go Team Canada!


Beautiful! Your dog must be gorgeous...! Thank you!


----------



## Guy9999 (Aug 25, 2014)

Kaimeju said:


> If you are looking in the PNW, I would also check out von Grunheide. Several people I trust speak very highly of Suzanne.
> 
> German Shepherd Breeder | Police Dogs | Schutzhund | Washington USA | BC Canada


any idea what VGH prices are? Puppy or adult?


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

> any idea what VGH prices are? Puppy or adult?


I have not communicated with this breeder in almost a year. The going rate for WL pups in my area seems to be about $1500. They have a facebook page that is updated more frequently if you are interested.


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

I live in the Calgary, Alberta area and my husband and I decided on Jennifer Acevedo and Bill Kulla as a breeder almost 6 years ago. Our solid black GSD is a joy 

You can find more information at :: BILL KULLA DOG TRAINING ::


----------

